# Hardwick's - Teaser thread



## method1 (30/11/15)

Ok so we like to tease.

Summer Rain.

A light, fresh tobacco with hints of florals, citrus, mint & summer fruit.
Refreshing and cooling, perfect for the summer heat.

ETA: 2-3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 6 | Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (30/11/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 40088
> 
> 
> Ok so we like to tease.
> ...


Sounds great - is it an NET?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## method1 (30/11/15)

Thick yoghurt, fresh strawberries. Simply delicious.

ETA: 2-3 weeks.

Reactions: Like 8


----------



## Noddy (30/11/15)

Waiting for these two ....


----------



## Sir Vape (30/11/15)

Nice Sir Hardwicks

That bacco sounds killer  I NEED NOW!!!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Silver (30/11/15)

Sounds great @method1 
Looking forward...


----------



## VapeDude (30/11/15)

Sounds very good dude cant wait to try


----------



## wazarmoto (30/11/15)

Yummeh!!!! Hardwicks shall be hearing from me soon


----------



## Wesley (30/11/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 40088
> 
> 
> Ok so we like to tease.
> ...


Sounds great - is it an NET?


----------



## Eequinox (30/11/15)

method1 said:


> View attachment 40089
> 
> 
> Thick yoghurt, fresh strawberries. Simply delicious.
> ...


now that sounds sooo nom nom look forward to that for sure


----------



## method1 (30/11/15)

Wesley said:


> Sounds great - is it an NET?



It's a blend, with a touch of NET.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## rogue zombie (30/11/15)

I tried the Summer Rain, and loved it.

Easy going Adv type tobacco. Nice fresh exhale. Bring it!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ChadB (7/1/16)

Will these be available soon? I'm sure they'll be awesome!!


----------



## method1 (11/2/16)

​

Reactions: Like 7 | Winner 7


----------



## Mike (11/2/16)

@method1 ah dude, so sweet of you to assemble a pack for me!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (12/2/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 45728​


ooh ooh ooh oooh


----------



## stevie g (12/2/16)

Looking tasty, Might need to pick up a bottle soon

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (2/4/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 45728​



Where can I get that bundle , minus the debbie does donuts?


----------



## method1 (2/4/16)

brotiform said:


> Where can I get that bundle , minus the debbie does donuts?



All in good time 

Next up will be Blueberry Smackaroon, as well as a surprise flavour not listed above.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Mike (2/4/16)

Hot dog?


----------



## method1 (2/4/16)

Mike said:


> Hot dog?



Well sure, Hot Dog, but also something else.


----------



## BumbleBee (2/4/16)

Hot Dog ....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (2/4/16)

Klippies and Coke

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## brotiform (2/4/16)

Peppermint crisp fridge tart?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (2/4/16)

method1 said:


> Well sure, Hot Dog, but also something else.



@Smoky Jordan - bad spelling? What did I miss?


----------



## Smoky Jordan (3/4/16)

method1 said:


> @Smoky Jordan - bad spelling? What did I miss?


No must have tapped it whilst scrolling down on my phone


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (16/5/16)

Any update mr hardwick?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (16/5/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Any update mr hardwick?






Labels went to print today

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 2


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (16/5/16)

Awesome cant wait 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (16/5/16)

And the rest? 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (16/5/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> And the rest?
> 
> Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk



All in good time


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (16/5/16)

Definitely we just over eager to taste, where can I get some samples 

Sent from my HUAWEI CRR-UL00 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (16/5/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 54443
> 
> 
> Labels went to print today


Yum!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HouseOfVape (16/5/16)

Looking great bro! Can't wait!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (16/5/16)

HouseOfVape said:


> Looking great bro! Can't wait!



I'll get H.O.V some samples

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/16)

method1 said:


> I'll get H.O.V some samples

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (16/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


>



And you, of course

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## BumbleBee (16/5/16)

method1 said:


> And you, of course


----------



## Rebel (16/5/16)

Looking forward, more so I am craving blueberry. Sounds divine

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## brotiform (16/5/16)

I can assure you all that Blueberry Smackaroon is worth the wait

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (17/5/16)

method1 said:


> And you, of course


 And what about me?


----------



## brotiform (17/5/16)

Ooooh , sampling another new Hardwicks' flavour and it's everything you've come to expect from @method1


----------



## method1 (17/5/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> And what about me?



If you're in the area, you're welcome to collect a sample


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (18/5/16)

method1 said:


> If you're in the area, you're welcome to collect a sample


Im in midrand, where precisely can i pick it up?


----------



## Eequinox (18/5/16)

BumbleBee said:


>


and me me me me

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (18/5/16)

Create-A-Cloud said:


> Im in midrand, where precisely can i pick it up?



I'm near Linksfield - pm me for details.


----------



## method1 (13/6/16)

*Coming soon!*​

Reactions: Like 9 | Winner 5


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 57623
> 
> 
> *Coming soon!*​


That sounds lovely, but where is this... ?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (13/6/16)

BumbleBee said:


> That sounds lovely, but where is this... ?
> 
> View attachment 57626



2-3 weeks eh? I need to get this thread under control.
That said, I have a 50ml bottle of summer rain that I'm dripping right now 
Looking at a summer release.

But I can however guarantee the release of the new choc milk, it's passed an extensive round of beta testing and is going into production within the week!

Reactions: Like 4 | Winner 3


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/16)

method1 said:


> 2-3 weeks eh? I need to get this thread under control.
> That said, I have a 50ml bottle of summer rain that I'm dripping right now
> Looking at a summer release.
> 
> But I can however guarantee the release of the new choc milk, it's passed an extensive round of beta testing and is going into production within the week!


Aw yeah!


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/6/16)

Oh wow awesome stuff @method1 
Been wanting a chocolate milk vape... Cant wait

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/6/16)

You know what other milk would be awesome.... Well milkshake actually.
A Cream Soda milkshake like the ones nesquik has.... Mmmmmmm

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## method1 (13/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> You know what other milk would be awesome.... Well milkshake actually.
> A Cream Soda milkshake like the ones nesquik has.... Mmmmmmm



Oh yeah that would be great 

The feedback I've been getting on the new one is mostly that it's just like nesquik choc milk

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 5


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/6/16)

method1 said:


> Oh yeah that would be great
> 
> The feedback I've been getting on the new one is mostly that it's just like nesquik choc milk



Ooooo wowwwww....
I will be standing first in line when its released my friend.
Cant wait .
Love nesquik chocolate.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/6/16)

Tasted the Chocolate Milkshake and it's really authentic! Tastes just like Chocolate Nesquik!

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## BumbleBee (13/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Tasted the Chocolate Milkshake and it's really authentic! Tastes just like Chocolate Nesquik!


I need this

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## brotiform (13/6/16)

Chocolate Milk is NOM NOM NOM!!!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (13/6/16)

brotiform said:


> Chocolate Milk is NOM NOM NOM!!!



Thanks for being part of the "test team"

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Clouds4Days (13/6/16)

Dam guys... Why am i never a guinea pig

Reactions: Can relate 2


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 57623
> 
> 
> *Coming soon!*​



OMH! I only saw this now! So this is what you meant when you said you been working on a choc milk for a while 
When can we expect to see this on the shelves? If I added Rice Crunchies at 4% will I end up with Coco Pops?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> Dam guys... Why am i never a guinea pig



Yeah why aren't we part of the test team!?!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## method1 (14/6/16)

Greyz said:


> OMH! I only saw this now! So this is what you meant when you said you been working on a choc milk for a while
> When can we expect to see this on the shelves? If I added Rice Crunchies at 4% will I end up with Coco Pops?



I dunno.. you might… if you try it please let me know! 

Aiming to launch within 2 weeks.


----------



## Greyz (14/6/16)

method1 said:


> I dunno.. you might… if you try it please let me know!
> 
> Aiming to launch within 2 weeks.



I am mostly certainly going to try it mixing in some Rice Crunchies and Lord help you if it's better than my creation 

Rob just upped the FOMO when he said it tastes just like Choc Nesquik because that is the flavour profile I'm targetting for my Coco Pops

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Moosa86 (14/6/16)

Clouds4Days said:


> You know what other milk would be awesome.... Well milkshake actually.
> A Cream Soda milkshake like the ones nesquik has.... Mmmmmmm


Like they used to make. I have been looking for cream soda nesquick for soooo long without luck.
But Choc milk sounds awesome.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MoeB786 (14/6/16)

Make it fast  @method1 will in time for our EID celebration


----------



## rogue zombie (14/6/16)

OH yes please... chocolate milk sounds awesome. Looking forward to it


----------



## brotiform (14/6/16)

method1 said:


> Thanks for being part of the "test team"



Thank YOU for making such epic juices!! 

I think the community are gonna love what is in the pipeline


----------



## method1 (21/6/16)

*A Vapecon exclusive launch!*

*Mr. Hardwick's Strawberry Lash*
A dollop of ice cream & whipped cream.
Light, fluffy cheesecake filling.
Lashed in strawberry syrup.
Served in a sugar cone.

Made in partnership with ENYAWREKLAW​

Reactions: Like 11 | Winner 1


----------



## Jakey (21/6/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 58377
> 
> 
> *A Vapecon exclusive launch!*
> ...


right up my street this! stop it now @method1 . u just showing off

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (21/6/16)

Jakey said:


> right up my street this! stop it now @method1 . u just showing off



Hope you're coming to vapecon?


----------



## Jakey (21/6/16)

method1 said:


> Hope you're coming to vapecon?


if you really want me to be there let me sample this baby. give me some motivation


----------



## method1 (21/6/16)

Jakey said:


> if you really want me to be there let me sample this baby. give me some motivation



Oh cos you need motivation to come to Vapecon, an otherwise dull event? 

That said, you are welcome to get a sample beforehand.


----------



## Jakey (21/6/16)

method1 said:


> Oh cos you need motivation to come to Vapecon, an otherwise dull event?
> 
> That said, you are welcome to get a sample beforehand.


Awesome! i still cant get over smackaroon. so scared to actually try this. what if the smack gets dethroned


----------



## rogue zombie (21/6/16)

@method1 what about those other two I had some of?

Both were fantastic?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (21/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> @method1 what about those other two I had some of?
> 
> Both were fantastic?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



err.. which were those again?


----------



## rogue zombie (21/6/16)

method1 said:


> err.. which were those again?


Lol... a Peach and a "posh" RY4

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (21/6/16)

rogue zombie said:


> Lol... a Peach and a "posh" RY4
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Haha oh yeah those are in the pipeline!

Here's a little peachy teaser! No ETA right now.

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 1


----------



## rogue zombie (21/6/16)

method1 said:


> Haha oh yeah those are in the pipeline!
> 
> Here's a little peachy teaser! No ETA right now.
> 
> View attachment 58468


That was really good!

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## kbgvirus (22/6/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 58498
> 
> 
> *A Vapecon exclusive launch!*
> ...



 This is worth breaking in and going to jail for

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (22/6/16)

kbgvirus said:


> This is worth breaking in and going to jail for



And you even know where I live! Scary!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

Looking forward to the Peaches and Strawberry vapes but where is the Chocolate Nesquik?

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## wazarmoto (22/6/16)

The chocolate flavor is outta this world!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

wazarmoto said:


> The chocolate flavor is outta this world!



I know... I tasted it when I was in JHB last week!


----------



## method1 (22/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking forward to the Peaches and Strawberry vapes but where is the Chocolate Nesquik?



That'll be out before Vapecon

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## method1 (22/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Looking forward to the Peaches and Strawberry vapes but where is the Chocolate Nesquik?



Oh and I just sent 15ml down to Hugo, maybe you can fight him for it

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/6/16)

@method1 
Am loving hearing about the new juices
Am waiting patiently also for the tobacco one

65 days to VapeCon
Tick tick...

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (22/6/16)

method1 said:


> Oh and I just sent 15ml down to Hugo, maybe you can fight him for it



I very much doubt there will be any left by the time I get down to Sirs... plus I won;'t be there this saturday because I'm fishing all weekend... looks like I'll just have to be patient...

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## method1 (23/6/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> I very much doubt there will be any left by the time I get down to Sirs... plus I won;'t be there this saturday because I'm fishing all weekend... looks like I'll just have to be patient...



Must make a plan…

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## method1 (23/6/16)

So - I'm doing my best to keep this under my hat, behind a haze of secrecy, in a fog of mystery, veiled by a plume of ambiguity, obscured by clouds..

All I can say for now is we also have some very exciting new goodies in the pipeline that will please the DIY guys very much 

Stay tuned!

Reactions: Like 10 | Winner 3


----------



## skola (23/6/16)

method1 said:


> So - I'm doing my best to keep this under my hat, behind a haze of secrecy, in a fog of mystery, veiled by a plume of ambiguity, obscured by clouds..
> 
> All I can say for now is we also have some very exciting new goodies in the pipeline that will please the DIY guys very much
> 
> Stay tuned!


Hmmm... wonder if this has anything to do with some premixed concentrates...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/6/16)

method1 said:


> So - I'm doing my best to keep this under my hat, behind a haze of secrecy, in a fog of mystery, veiled by a plume of ambiguity, obscured by clouds..
> 
> All I can say for now is we also have some very exciting new goodies in the pipeline that will please the DIY guys very much
> 
> Stay tuned!


Oh yes...   

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (23/6/16)

Here's clue no.1


----------



## rogue zombie (23/6/16)

method1 said:


> Here's clue no.1



.... what? o_0 

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## Clouds4Days (23/6/16)

method1 said:


> Here's clue no.1




Hahahaha
Might as well have this as a clue @method1


Hahahaha

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Jakey (24/6/16)

I always wanted a stampede-killing-the-king flavoured juice! Cant wait

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Baker (7/7/16)

method1 said:


> I dunno.. you might… if you try it please let me know!
> 
> Aiming to launch within 2 weeks.



When??


----------



## Baker (7/7/16)

Baker said:


> When??



The choc nesquik that is


----------



## Greyz (7/7/16)

@method1 is this juice available to purchase dorm any vendors?

Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk


----------



## method1 (7/7/16)

Greyz said:


> @method1 is this juice available to purchase dorm any vendors?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920F using Tapatalk



Which? The choc milk?

Currently in production.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (7/7/16)

method1 said:


> Which? The choc milk?
> 
> Currently in production.



Yep the choc milk. Can you divulge when it will be on sale? 
I been dreaming bout this since you first teased us.


----------



## Baker (4/8/16)

method1 said:


> Which? The choc milk?
> 
> Currently in production.



Ok so when??


----------



## method1 (4/8/16)

Baker said:


> Ok so when??



Soon! Have had some issues with our bottle supplier that has been a bit of a setback, but we should be fully restocked in a few days and then we can start bottling!

We've also taken the time to finesse the recipe a bit so the delay has had an upside

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Baker (4/8/16)

Cool thanks! Can't wait!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## method1 (15/8/16)

​

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## method1 (19/8/16)

After taking a bit of whipping in the forums, it's time to dish out some whip of my own… *chocolate whip! 
*
Get whipped at Vapecon 2016

Reactions: Like 6 | Winner 13 | Funny 1


----------



## brotiform (19/8/16)

Ooooh , and it's so damn delicious

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Cruzz_33 (19/8/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 64166
> 
> 
> After taking a bit of whipping in the forums, it's time to dish out some whip of my own… *chocolate whip!
> ...



I need this

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Deckie (19/8/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 64166
> 
> 
> After taking a bit of whipping in the forums, it's time to dish out some whip of my own… *chocolate whip!
> ...


@method1 looks great ... a must try. See you at Vapecon

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Cobrali (20/8/16)

I NEED! ADDED MR HARDWICKS TO DASH ROUTE!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Silver (20/8/16)

This looks marvellous @method1 !

Hardwicks , Debbie .... getting whipped... 

All very exciting indeed

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Winner 2 | Funny 3


----------



## brotiform (20/8/16)

Ooooooooooghhhhhhhhhh

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## method1 (31/10/16)

Coming soon....

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (31/10/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 73659
> 
> 
> Coming soon....



Ooooo Oooo Menthol?

Reactions: Optimistic 1


----------



## Slick (31/10/16)

method1 said:


> View attachment 73659
> 
> 
> Coming soon....


I'm guessing a peppermint crisp kind of flavour

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## method1 (31/10/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> Ooooo Oooo Menthol?



There's a good chance it may appeal to the "Fisher palette"

Reactions: Winner 3


----------



## VapeDude (31/10/16)

Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream. Duh


----------



## VapeDude (31/10/16)

Or Vanilla Peppermint


----------



## method1 (31/10/16)

VapeDude said:


> Mint Chocolate Chip Ice Cream. Duh



nope  (on both counts)

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## blujeenz (31/10/16)

Menthol mint Green Tea.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Akash (31/10/16)

Perhaps the classic peppermint tart

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tahir_Kai (31/10/16)

Lime milkshake

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Soutie (31/10/16)

Something with honeydew perhaps?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Vapington (31/10/16)

Is it that lettuce flavour you were working on

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## method1 (31/10/16)

Vapington said:


> Is it that lettuce flavour you were working on



Iceberg Lettuce, yes.
Outed by NCV!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Smoky Jordan (31/10/16)

Vapington said:


> Is it that lettuce flavour you were working on


Possibly a cabbage milkshake

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## BumbleBee (31/10/16)

Spinach and Feta omelette! Finally, woohoo

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## picautomaton (1/11/16)

Creme Soda Ice?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (1/11/16)

Hopefully it will be a fruity menthol flavor. Menthol on its own is way too potent  This is gonna be right on time for summer.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Create-A-Cloud (1/11/16)

I second Lime Milkshake - Lime Whip


----------

